

Ask HN: Twitter apps for something useful - mfalcon

I'm interested in collective intelligence so I thought about using the twitter API to begin the learning process.<p>I think popular apps(twitaholic for example) that are using twitter information don't give useful info.<p>Do you know some great and useful apps?
======
cjus
Checkout my recent blog post:

[http://carlosjustiniano.com/experiments-in-natural-
language-...](http://carlosjustiniano.com/experiments-in-natural-language-
processing)

~~~
mfalcon
Thanks for your reply Carlos!, I'll give it a look.

